# Ancient music



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2019)

I thought I'd post a few interesting videos I've recently watched on YouTube relating to ancient music and song - feel free to add other ancient music vids here. 











And also one with more talking than anything, but an interesting dicussion of the aulos used by Ancient Greeks:


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 28, 2019)

We had Oxford University's Armand D'Angour at the school where I have the day job last year, he gave a fascinating lecture to an audience of girls and their parents. I lent him a few of my instruments to use as props!
He showed this film too.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Dec 28, 2019)

I once saw Benjamin Bagby perform _Beowulf_, with English translation projected on a screen behind him, and accompanying himself on a reconstructed lyre of his own devising. He lectured a bit beforehand, and it sounded like the "reconstruction" of the lyre was mostly guesswork. Can't find actual video of it, unfortunately.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Dec 28, 2019)

His recordings of troubadour music are beautiful, but maybe that's not ancient enough?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2020)

Peter Pringle again, this time with something from Ancient Egypt:


----------



## Overread (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't know if its ancient enough, but how about the Hurdy Gurdy


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 6, 2020)

Really ancient, but still rockin'


----------



## CTRandall (Jan 8, 2020)

The opening of Adam de la Halle's _Le jeu de Robin et Marion. _This is late 13th century southern France (Provence), so not technically ancient but it demonstrates just how different medieval music was from the modern stuff. It also shows how much European culture was influenced by the wider world--the Muslim culture of Al Andalus, in this instance.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 15, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


>


I saw The HU live with their Mongolian folk instruments (and throat singing) this week:






I was particularly fascinated by the jaw harp:


----------

